# Problem with display adapter



## ozzy123 (Sep 10, 2013)

It's been awhile that I have left my laptop on VGA mode because of certain driver issues. On the Device Manager window, my display adapter ( ATI Radeon HD 5470) comes up normally, but then under 'Other Devices', I have something called a 'Video Controller (VGA Compataible), and when I decide to update this, it updates into Intel HD Graphics (which Im sure I had on my laptop before) and then asks me to reboot. Once the computer turns off, I can't log-in, all I hear is the Windows Login jingle sound, but no display. I can only boot into windows once i remove Intel HD Graphics and enable VGA mode.


Flash games tend to not work for me, most videos are a bit laggy, so any help to solve this would be much appreciated!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the *make and model # *of your laptop? Go to the laptop manufactures *support/download drivers* site and type in your make and model# or service tag# and download the video display driver for your model. 
If you have a problem You can also right click a device in the Device Manager, choose *Properties/Driver/Roll Back Driver* to one that was working previously.


----------



## ozzy123 (Sep 10, 2013)

The rollback driver option for Intel HD Graphics is unavailable, its blurred out.

Details of my laptop:

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.120830-0334)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP G62 Notebook PC 
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
Memory: 3072MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 2934MB RAM
Page File: 2451MB used, 3414MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Dedicated Memory: n/a
Shared Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Driver Name: 
Driver File Version: ()
Driver Version: 
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Model: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B123-B03DAEC2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: Unknown
Rank Of Driver: Unknown
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
D3D9 Overlay: n/a
DXVA-HD: n/a
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available




As you can see, no display device can be detected


----------



## ozzy123 (Sep 10, 2013)

And I have tried downloading the drivers from HP, no success.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Have you run hardware Diagnostics on the laptop? It could be your GPU chip on the Mainboard. 

Try running CPUZ-ID and SPECCY. Look for overtemping on the GPU while running applications programs, especially the Flash Games you mention aren't working (which ones?).

I run a similar GPU Chip in my 5 yr. old Sony Vaio. ATI Radeon HD3400. It has some quirky problems when running an HDMI connection to my Sony flat panel lcd tv. Diags show it's not overtemping, and I've reloaded drivers several times, tried Windows7, back to Vista, back to Win7; never resolved the problem with crashing. I'm left to think it's a design flaw with that Model; only way to be sure is to replace the Mobo and it's $200+. 

Most HP laptop models I've seen do not have replaceable GPU chips, as they are soldered into the Main Board and integrated, not socketed. You can download the User Manual from support.hp.com and double-check this. If your Diagnostics show evidence that the GPU or Motherboard is exceeding 72 deg. C, you could replace the GPU chip, or have it done in a local comptuer shop. Again, that's only if your specific Model supports that feature. I haven't seen any HP laptops in 10 years with that feature myself. But, hey, it's worth a shot as it would be cheaper than a complete Motherboard swap-out.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your laptop should not use the Intel Graphic driver, it should use this: AMD High-Definition Graphics Driver - HP G62-318CA Notebook PC | HP® Support
AMD makes the ATI graphics card now, not Intel.


----------



## ozzy123 (Sep 10, 2013)

BigBearJedi - Both CPU and motherboard clock between 73-76C while running applications, Ive realised that my laptop is a lot louder than before.

spunk.funk - I am 100% positive that my laptop had Intel HD Graphics when I first got it. Ill try downloading the AMD one now.


----------



## ozzy123 (Sep 10, 2013)

spunk.funk - I dont think there was any difference after installing that AMD driver, here's the log:

Catalyst™ Install Manager
Installation Report
09/11/13 13:51:43


Hardware information 
Name ATI Radeon Graphics Processor 
Manufacturer ATI Technologies Inc 
Device ID 0x68e0 
Vendor ID 0x1002 
Class Code 0x030000 
Revision ID 0x00 
Subsystem ID 0x143a 
Subsystem vendor ID 0x103c 
Other hardware 

Existing packagesAMD Catalyst Install Manager 
HDMI Audio Driver 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 SP1 Redistributable 


Other detected devices 

Manufacturer ATI Technologies Inc 
Device ID 0xaa68 
Vendor ID 0x1002 
Class Code 0x040300 
Revision ID 0x00 
Subsystem ID 0x143a 
Subsystem vendor ID 0x103c


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cross posting - no longer required.


----------



## ozzy123 (Sep 10, 2013)

huh what?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was going to direct you to msinfo32 to positively ID your GPU.

*Edit -* Did you use AMD's auto detect ?

The DEV 0x68e0 ID's as a HD5740 whereas the DEV 0xaa68 just returns as an ATI device.

msinfo32 will confirm if you have the HD5740 installed.


----------



## ozzy123 (Sep 10, 2013)

msinfo32 indicates:

Name	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68E0&SUBSYS_143A103C&REV_00\4&136621A8&0&0008
Adapter Type	Not Available, ATI Technologies Inc. compatible
Adapter Description	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470
Adapter RAM	Not Available
Installed Drivers	atiu9p64.dll,atiuxp64.dll,atiuxp64.dll,atiu9pag,atiuxpag,atiuxpag,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver Version	8.771.1.0
INF File	oem54.inf (ati2mtag_ManhattanP_PXAI section)
Color Planes	Not Available
Color Table Entries	Not Available
Resolution	Not Available
Bits/Pixel	Not Available
Memory Address	0xA0000000-0xAFFFFFFF
Memory Address	0xC44E0000-0xC44FFFFF
I/O Port	0x00003F00-0x00003FFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 4294967293
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\atikmpag.sys (8.14.1.6143, 272.50 KB (279,040 bytes), 09/09/2010 16:52)


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Then that is the correct driver that you have downloaded, but it looks like BigBear's diagnosis may apply given those temps.


----------



## ozzy123 (Sep 10, 2013)

This seems to be a never ending spiral of a problem


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you tried giving it a blow out with a can of compressed air to see if that gets the temps down a bit.

If you see any improvement with that, then renewing the thermal paste on the CPU may improve further and may be worth a try before you write off your GPU/motherboard.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Can you reset the resolution in the *Catalyst Control Center* now that you have installed the correct driver?


----------



## ozzy123 (Sep 10, 2013)

Cannot reset the resolution through CCC


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

When you open CCC at the top right there's a button for Preferences and in its dropdown is a selection for Restore Factory Defaults which may do it - haven't tried it myself as mine is running fine as it is - whatever that is ?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

@Tomken: thanks for the good words confirming my Diagnosis. I've been seeing a lot of bad Motherboards from hp & Acer lately. 

Ozzy: To add to Tomken's suggestions, which are well worth trying by the way; *Please esnure your fan inside your laptop is actually working*. You might have to get a good penlight or strong flashlight and shine it on the fan vent on the underside of the laptop while it's turned on to check this. When the fan went out on my son's $1,300 gaming laptop (Toshiba Qosmio); all his problems started and his system was crashing several times a day since the high temps I menioned overtemped his Motherboard and his hard drive. The hard drive seems to have survived the "cooking" event better than the hard drive and still crashes regularly, but not the several times a day it was before I found the bad fan and replaced. The Motherboard needs to be replaced but it's over $300 for one, and neither he nor I can afford to pay for that; so he's having to live with it. :nonono:

Story here is, that if he or I had thought to check for a fan failure earlier, he might be completely crash-free and his Motherboard might have survived the "cooking". If you check this, and the fan is gone, that may well explain most if not all the weird difficulties you have been experiencing with your GPU chip. Such as the Intel drivers that came with the laptop not uninstalling or reinstalling correctly. 

GPU chips are very sensitive to overtemping, and my experience lately has been that HP and Acers both have this problem as I see several laptops a month that have this issue. If you do find a dead fan, then there is your *"smoking gun"* that is the root cause of your video problems. If you have to replace your Motherboard or the entire laptop, you'll be sure to look for this particular problem in the future I'm sure.

Best of Luck, 

BBJ


----------

